# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Aura Blue Shrimps

## Ecalyte

Sharing a couple of videos of my newly purchased Aura Blue shrimps..  :Smile: 

As always.. watch in HD!

*In breeding box*



*In tank*

----------


## Noobz

Nice shrimps bro. Got from GC?

----------


## zphone

very impressive blue. Hows their price compare to blue snow white?

----------


## Ecalyte

> Nice shrimps bro. Got from GC?


Yep!




> very impressive blue. Hows their price compare to blue snow white?


Thank you! They're about 1/7th the price of a blue bolt

----------


## marimo

Blue is the new Red !
Maybe i can throw in my mutated fire blue to try to mate with aura blue = alien

----------


## Navanod

One thing I noticed about them is that they are very strong shrimps, both in built and in their ability to jump. Totally unlike the Fire reds, who don't fight alot once they are in the net

----------


## boneshag

Simply nice... Where to get them... Will it cross breed with CRS?

----------


## wongce

are they hard to keep? looks nice!!!

----------


## Ecalyte

I'm currently keeping them with CRS.

As far as I know they don't cross breed with CRS. They prefer soft low pH waters, just like the CRS. I've been told that GH value of 5 is ideal for them...

Right now I'm keeping them in a tank with the following parameters

pH: 5.6
GH: 3-4
KH: 1-2
TDS: 115
Temperature: 25-26 deg C.

I do water change / top up purely with LIFE distilled water.



On a side note, have anyone tested the pH of LIFE distilled water lately? I tested mine @ 5.6 pH 2 nights ago right after a fresh calibration. Thought my pH meter is spoilt so got a friend to come over and use his pH meter and it read 5.55 (After fresh calibration too). That's pretty acidic man.. haha!

----------


## Ecalyte

Side by side with my CRS Flowerhead mama..



I'll keep this post updated with their feeding and breeding behaviour. I know that the Aura Blue (AB) males will dance along with the CRS males if a CRS female is releasing the hormone. I've been told that this is true across the fresh water crustacean line. It means that if my Aura blue female is ready, my male CRS will also dance along with the AB males. However this doesn't mean that they will crossbreed..

Also from now on I'll refer to the Aura Blues as AB for convenience purposes..

----------


## Ecalyte

> One thing I noticed about them is that they are very strong shrimps, both in built and in their ability to jump. Totally unlike the Fire reds, who don't fight alot once they are in the net


You know.. I noticed that too. They seem super hardy! I bought 4 pieces earlier prior to this shipment, the last 4 available.. they are quite lak sek (poorly coloured) compared to this batch. When I put them side by side with Yamato.. very little differences except for the blue tinge.. haha! Could they be a mutated yamato? I've seen my yamato's head turn BLUE before! When I gave them away to my friends, all their heads (6-7 pieces) were blue for a while.. then went back to normal after an hour or so..

----------


## daniel19831123

wah more shrimp??!! i need to catch up man... I'm so lagging behind you guys. I'm so gutted that I won't be able to get my new tank till after new year. I'm dying even for just some fire red!

----------


## Ecalyte

> wah more shrimp??!! i need to catch up man... I'm so lagging behind you guys. I'm so gutted that I won't be able to get my new tank till after new year. I'm dying even for just some fire red!


Haha! When you're ready I'll bring you to a place with very.. very good fire reds. In one of the east side farms! We didn't go there last time due to the time constraints. I wish I could put these guys in my cube.. But due to the high GH (Seiryu rocks) I can't.. Also super high nitrate there! Haha!

These guys will look even more amazing on a lighter coloured soil.

----------


## wongce

Bro Ecalyte, can they be kept in non chiller tank? 27 -28 Deg ?? 

IMO,they look better than Blue Pearl

----------


## Ecalyte

> Bro Ecalyte, can they be kept in non chiller tank? 27 -28 Deg ?? 
> 
> IMO,they look better than Blue Pearl


Wah.. I really have no idea. This is the first time I've kept them (bar the previous stock of 4 which I also kept in a chilled tank). I think the best way to find out is to try.. maybe purchase 3-5 and see if they do well. One of mine died in a 7.2 pH tank with 9 GH. So I know for a fact that they need soft acidic water, confirmed by a very seasoned shrimper. Hopefully more bros who've kept them can share their experiences...

And yes, they look much much better than Blue Pearl (BP).. to me, BP has a very dull shade to its colour, where as the AB's colour is very vibrant.. shiny.. and much deeper shade of blue. I think it's a matter of personal preference.

----------


## Oliverpool

They are really blue. I had 5 for over 2 plus months now. 1 dead totally due to my fault. I sucked it up when changing water and did not notice till at least 2 mins later when I saw something blue jumping up on my sink amid all my green moss :-( I scooped it up and threw it back to my tank. Although I had the tap running, it seemed ok back in the tank. at least till the next day when I had a dead aura blue. Almost sure it was the same one. 

I am running a chiller but only at 28 degrees as I did not have anything that needed anything lower. So they are definitely good to go at 27-28 deg. All of them are still at a deep deep blue. In fact I think they have gotten bluer. Two of them seem to be almost the same size as my small oto now. 




> Bro Ecalyte, can they be kept in non chiller tank? 27 -28 Deg ?? 
> 
> IMO,they look better than Blue Pearl

----------


## Oliverpool

> Wah.. I really have no idea. This is the first time I've kept them (bar the previous stock of 4 which I also kept in a chilled tank). I think the best way to find out is to try.. maybe purchase 3-5 and see if they do well. One of mine died in a 7.2 pH tank with 9 GH. So I know for a fact that they need soft acidic water, confirmed by a very seasoned shrimper. Hopefully more bros who've kept them can share their experiences...
> 
> And yes, they look much much better than Blue Pearl (BP).. to me, BP has a very dull shade to its colour, where as the AB's colour is very vibrant.. shiny.. and much deeper shade of blue. I think it's a matter of personal preference.


Oh my tank is at a constant 6.8/6.9 due to ADA soil. I inject CO2 and dose quite abit of ferts as well. No issues so far. My KH is zero (due to ADA?) GH is constantly 3/4 whenever I do check.

----------


## daniel19831123

> Haha! When you're ready I'll bring you to a place with very.. very good fire reds. In one of the east side farms! We didn't go there last time due to the time constraints. I wish I could put these guys in my cube.. But due to the high GH (Seiryu rocks) I can't.. Also super high nitrate there! Haha!
> 
> These guys will look even more amazing on a lighter coloured soil.


Cool. I was looking into going to this shop in havelock road called East Coast aquatic. I think this is the one that you mentioned previously. Wanted to see if they have any stainless steel light stand for sale.

----------


## Ebi

Thanks for sharing, was looking for this AB for some time. Will drop by GC tomorrow.

----------


## AlexHcp

Bro! Haha AB now ehh? You make me feel like adding AB into my shrimp tank... Ok I will do it sometime soon, red and blue looks nice together haha

----------


## Neondagger

I also feel like it. I wonder if GC have still. Would take a look Tomorrow

----------


## Fariez

> Haha! When you're ready I'll bring you to a place with very.. very good fire reds. In one of the east side farms! We didn't go there last time due to the time constraints. I wish I could put these guys in my cube.. But due to the high GH (Seiryu rocks) I can't.. Also super high nitrate there! Haha!
> 
> These guys will look even more amazing on a lighter coloured soil.


 I also want to go.  :Grin:  I want to buy lots of nice fire red.

----------


## xconnect.

Hi I tought they are just blue versions of the fire reds and they are better at living at ph 7? 5.6 abit acidic will it kill the natural bbs in ur filter?

----------


## xconnect.

> I also want to go.  I want to buy lots of nice fire red.


Hi If you guys are going do you mind me going too? My number is 96701405  :Smile:  as my friend requires some fire reds

----------


## Ecalyte

> Hi I tought they are just blue versions of the fire reds and they are better at living at ph 7? 5.6 abit acidic will it kill the natural bbs in ur filter?


Where did you hear that AB is a blue version of FR? The farm that bred these guys out have not even released their scientific name.. Right now, only the farm and their distributors (maybe not even them) know what these guys really are.. 

And yes, my tank pH is very acidic and will cause most of my BB to die off.. I even run the risk of Nitrification stopping in my tank altogether, which is why I'm constantly monitoring the Ammonia levels in my tank. Luckily, at such a low pH the Ammonia will be converted to Ammonium that is completely harmless. So the only issue now is Nitrite. 

The stronger bacteria will survive and colonize.. will probably take some time. However the pH reduction in my tank has been an on-going thing over the last 3-4 weeks (since I started using only distilled water for my WC and top ups) so I'm hoping that the gradual decline in pH has not been too much of a shock to my bacteria colony. So far so good.. Ammonia's been at zero during my tests (once every 3 days). 

That being said, my tank went through a period of 31 days with no deaths since I started using distilled water, and I'm not keen on using tap water anymore (even if it's to mix with my distilled water). So I guess this low pH is something I have to live with.. If it drops any lower.. I'll definitely have to take action to increase the pH slowly.

----------


## xconnect.

My 2 ft tank also hAs been on distilled water chage since it was started same as you no deaths but a few dead because of old age as the tank 8 months already :Smile:  and about the same as fire red thing I personally asked the Gc uncle that are those aura blues the same as the last time fire blue shrimps quite long ago he say ya http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=416352

----------


## Ecalyte

> My 2 ft tank also hAs been on distilled water chage since it was started same as you no deaths but a few dead because of old age as the tank 8 months already and about the same as fire red thing I personally asked the Gc uncle that are those aura blues the same as the last time fire blue shrimps quite long ago he say ya http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=416352


Yep, when they were first introduced into the hobby they were quickly labelled as Fire Blue. However they have no relation to Fire Red except for the similarity in the name. The Fu Shrimp farm then gave an American/Canadian entity (TheShrimpLab.com) naming rights to this shrimp. They proceeded to call it Aura Blue and immediately made it official.

SOURCE: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/show...ra-Blue-Shrimp

In this thread you can see Niki (Also from TheShrimpLab.com) stating that these shrimps are indeed Caridina and not Neocaridina (The species FR belong to). They also claim that this is an entirely new species altogether..

Which brand of distilled water do you use? Have you tested the LIFE distilled water pH lately? My latest batch is reading 5.6 ... the reason why my tank pH is so low right now. Nothing fighting the New Amazonia soil from constantly reducing the pH..

----------


## xconnect.

Orh... So fr +ab = cherry? Or just nothing at all?

----------


## Ecalyte

Also, for those interested in making a trip down to the east side farms this weekend, please PM me your contact details. If you don't drive, I can arrange a pick up at Kembangan MRT. I can bring a maximum of 3 people as my gf will be coming along, the rest will have to make their own way there.. or if you drive, meet up there.

----------


## Ecalyte

> Orh... So fr +ab = cherry? Or just nothing at all?


Since FR is Neocaridina, and AB is Caridina.. I don't think they can cross breed. However, I've been told that on very rare occasions they might... maybe can try and see what comes out? Hehe! Maybe a Painted Fire Blue shrimp.. or an Aura Red (Which is pretty much low grade cherry haha!)

I would pay so much money for a Painted Fire Blue shrimp.............. a blue morph of a Painted Fire Red.. *drool*

----------


## xconnect.

I was imaging if ur abs can breed and breed bluer and bluer would it look like paint blue fire shrimp which looks like a super blue bolt XD my imagination a bit alot

----------


## huizhong

On another website silane said this AB seems to be able to cross with cherry?
So if it is like u said, Caridina, it will cross with your Crs? I'm intending to get a few in the future to try out but don't wish to cross them. Any advices?

----------


## Ecalyte

> On another website silane said this AB seems to be able to cross with cherry?
> So if it is like u said, Caridina, it will cross with your Crs? I'm intending to get a few in the future to try out but don't wish to cross them. Any advices?


There are many conflicting information.. I've also been told that they can (rarely) breed with FR. But I've been told categorically that they won't breed with CRS. This is why I've placed them in the partition with my CRS.. hehe

----------


## huizhong

U are keeping them at ph5.6 which is very low I think. My Crs tank ph is very low too. Like ph5.2-5.4 and no cherries Sakura fire red are able to survive for more than 2 weeks in it I think. Only the Crs can survive.

----------


## Ecalyte

> U are keeping them at ph5.6 which is very low I think. My Crs tank ph is very low too. Like ph5.2-5.4 and no cherries Sakura fire red are able to survive for more than 2 weeks in it I think. Only the Crs can survive.


I have 4 FRs in this tank that I moved from my Hastatus cube as they've been dying in the following water parameters: pH 7.0-7.2, GH 7-9, KH 2, temperature 25-26degC. Ever since I've moved them to the 2ft CRS tank, they've coloured up a lot. They are very.. very red now, almost painted quality. I'll try to take pictures soon. They've been in there for about 2 weeks now.. I'll keep updating on their welfare.. hopefully they don't die.

----------


## Kenng

I checked with Roland before I bought a couple of these Aura Blues and he told me the keeping condition should be the same as cherries, so ph should be higher at maybe 7 or 7.2.

----------


## Kenng

> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They're about 1/7th the price of a blue bolt


Wow that is a lot of the Aura Blues. Envy you.

----------


## Kenng

> Side by side with my CRS Flowerhead mama..
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep this post updated with their feeding and breeding behaviour. I know that the Aura Blue (AB) males will dance along with the CRS males if a CRS female is releasing the hormone. I've been told that this is true across the fresh water crustacean line. It means that if my Aura blue female is ready, my male CRS will also dance along with the AB males. However this doesn't mean that they will crossbreed..
> 
> Also from now on I'll refer to the Aura Blues as AB for convenience purposes..


Are you able to idenitify the males when you scoop them from the tank? When I bought mine, I thought I had some males but later found them to be all females when their saddles appearred. Their deep blues masked the saddles.

----------


## Navanod

> Haha! When you're ready I'll bring you to a place with very.. very good fire reds. In one of the east side farms! We didn't go there last time due to the time constraints. I wish I could put these guys in my cube.. But due to the high GH (Seiryu rocks) I can't.. Also super high nitrate there! Haha!
> 
> These guys will look even more amazing on a lighter coloured soil.


I also wanna go leh bro, I've heard that they have painted fire red grades just in a large tank and no special selective breeding?




> You know.. I noticed that too. They seem super hardy! I bought 4 pieces earlier prior to this shipment, the last 4 available.. they are quite lak sek (poorly coloured) compared to this batch. When I put them side by side with Yamato.. very little differences except for the blue tinge.. haha! Could they be a mutated yamato? I've seen my yamato's head turn BLUE before! When I gave them away to my friends, all their heads (6-7 pieces) were blue for a while.. then went back to normal after an hour or so..


Yes, their patterns also reminds me of Yamatos! And the way they jump!
I hope they're not related to Yamato though, cause that may mean they cannot breed in fresh water!




> There are many conflicting information.. I've also been told that they can (rarely) breed with FR. But I've been told categorically that they won't breed with CRS. This is why I've placed them in the partition with my CRS.. hehe


I've heard likewise. But after looking at them, I'm very sure they're not related to fire reds at all...could be a totally new thing




> U are keeping them at ph5.6 which is very low I think. My Crs tank ph is very low too. Like ph5.2-5.4 and no cherries Sakura fire red are able to survive for more than 2 weeks in it I think. Only the Crs can survive.


My tank is now 5.8pH, GH 4, KH 0, TDS 100, chiller is going on tonight, now temp is around 28-29. The plan is to lower it to 25. Lets see how they do...need to up the TDS slowly as well.

----------


## Zenith82

Nice collection bro Ecalyte, guess you finally got your hands on the Aura Blue shrimps from GC after tedious wait of going down often to check whether the stocks came? Very nice blue shine on the shrimps. Did you left any for us to buy? Haha...

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ecalyte

> Are you able to idenitify the males when you scoop them from the tank? When I bought mine, I thought I had some males but later found them to be all females when their saddles appearred. Their deep blues masked the saddles.


Actually I am not too bothered by their sex.. I just went and selected the deepest blue specimens. Until I can have enough space to start a species tank for them, I'm happy with them not breeding.. hehe.




> Nice collection bro Ecalyte, guess you finally got your hands on the Aura Blue shrimps from GC after tedious wait of going down often to check whether the stocks came? Very nice blue shine on the shrimps. Did you left any for us to buy? Haha...
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Haha! It was great meeting you that day! They brought in about 300.. I bought 25, so there's plenty left for you guys to buy :P

----------


## JRPEPITO_10

how much is this specie there in singapore?  :Smile:

----------


## darrentyl

It's stated in their website.




> how much is this specie there in singapore?

----------


## lindwurmx

Just went down to gc. Still got quite a bit left. Cannot tahan and tapao 10 back.

----------


## Neondagger

Haha when to c328 just now but lazy go gc then when back home.

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## Navanod

> Just went down to gc. Still got quite a bit left. Cannot tahan and tapao 10 back.


Bro, today GC supposed to be closed. Who you tapao from?

----------


## eviltrain

> Bro, today GC supposed to be closed. Who you tapao from?


bro, they change their dates, today and next wednesday ope, they closing one both holiday ( Sunday , Christmas / New Year )

----------


## Navanod

> bro, they change their dates, today and next wednesday ope, they closing one both holiday ( Sunday , Christmas / New Year )


Woot! I is poorly informed! Sorry sorry

----------


## newlife

Bro...do let me know when there is offspring....
Would like to see the off-spring coloration...
Wondering if there is as many culls as Rili and fire red

----------


## newlife

'



Bro....think you will like this....

----------


## Navanod

Actually, I'm quite curious why people who bought the earlier batch of aura blues from Gc didn't report any offsprings yet.

----------


## Navanod

Bro newlife, off topic leh! I know TS likes crown and flowers but this is about aura blue! heh heh

----------


## Oliverpool

> On a side note, have anyone tested the pH of LIFE distilled water lately? I tested mine @ 5.6 pH 2 nights ago right after a fresh calibration. Thought my pH meter is spoilt so got a friend to come over and use his pH meter and it read 5.55 (After fresh calibration too). That's pretty acidic man.. haha!



I just tested two bottles of my batch during water change also calibrated to 7 ph liquid only and I got 6.1/6.2. Which means 6.15 I guess as it flickers between the two. Looks like their consistency might not be there....

----------


## Kenng

> Actually, I'm quite curious why people who bought the earlier batch of aura blues from Gc didn't report any offsprings yet.


Haha, I mentioned before in my post that somehow all the aura blues I had are females. That is why I asked anyone skilled to find males, will need help to scoop the males to help created offsprings.

----------


## Navanod

> Haha, I mentioned before in my post that somehow all the aura blues I had are females. That is why I asked anyone skilled to find males, will need help to scoop the males to help created offsprings.


I would think I've gotten 2 or 3 males at least...lets see how it goes. I agree its abit difficult to see because they all looked so large and strong! Normally, the males are smaller and thinner

----------


## avex30

> Actually, I'm quite curious why people who bought the earlier batch of aura blues from Gc didn't report any offsprings yet.


I manage to breed the 1st batch of the GC aura blues. Have 3 females 2 males that time manage to breed can't tell colour of shrimplets the bad news was my tank wipe them out at 18'c sad,pain is all i can say....... They breed are i have them in the tank for 2nd weeks. ph 6.7 gh 3. kh 1 tds (never measure tds meter up the lorry last measure was like 160 before incident happen) I choose 3 fat big female and 2 smaller males that time.

----------


## Don90

I have 2 pieces in my tank.

I keep seeing one of them getting berried, but no shrimplets.

Not sure if I got one pair, or 2 females. And I keep them with cherry shrimps, so I don't know if they have interbred and produced unviable eggs.

----------


## huizhong

Interesting news. I went to GC to look at the AB. some really has nice blues and some are pale light blue with a little red hue? Looks like blue pearls which has a little red hue too. Bought 3 pcs back but 1 pc mishandled and drop on floor.... Sian

----------


## newlife

> Interesting news. I went to GC to look at the AB. some really has nice blues and some are pale light blue with a little red hue? Looks like blue pearls which has a little red hue too. Bought 3 pcs back but 1 pc mishandled and drop on floor.... Sian


Blur like sotong...
Poor shrimp....so when will the funeral held???

----------


## newlife

> Bro newlife, off topic leh! I know TS likes crown and flowers but this is about aura blue! heh heh


Hehe...not just him....
I also like his flower head...especially that piece....heehee....
T.S should know which piece...some more send a video to me thru Whatsapp to make me envy....
 :Mad:

----------


## RonWill

> ...I personally asked the Gc uncle that are those aura blues the same as the last time fire blue shrimps quite long ago he say ya[/url]


 GC got 2 uncles leh. One have tail, one don't have...  :Laughing:  but FR=FB=AB??? Don't think so ley.




> I checked with Roland before I bought a couple of these Aura Blues and he told me the keeping condition should be the same as cherries, so ph should be higher at maybe 7 or 7.2.


 I experimented with some FRs in different pH; 7 and 6.3 ... still alive but I like the deeper reds in lower pH. Your mileage and preferences may vary.

----------


## Kenng

> GC got 2 uncles leh. One have tail, one don't have...  but FR=FB=AB??? Don't think so ley.
> 
> I experimented with some FRs in different pH; 7 and 6.3 ... still alive but I like the deeper reds in lower pH. Your mileage and preferences may vary.


So Aura Blue a close relative to FR?

----------


## Navanod

Argh! Just lost 2 auras! 1 yesterday and another this morning.  :Knockout: 
I wonder if it's because they were very new stock and are marked for death already from the shipping, or is my tank's pH too low? 5.8-6

----------


## nasty12

> Argh! Just lost 2 auras! 1 yesterday and another this morning. 
> I wonder if it's because they were very new stock and are marked for death already from the shipping, or is my tank's pH too low? 5.8-6


sorry to hear that bro.. i heard from my friend (who managed to breed them) that the ph for the Aura blue is around 7-7.5. would be better if keeping them in higher ph

----------


## Navanod

That's tiger shrimp's range of pH???

----------


## nasty12

Aura blue shrimps are not CRS species..!
they tend to do better in higher ph.
keeping them in Ph lower than 6 is like putting CRS in Ph higher than 7

----------


## Ecalyte

> Argh! Just lost 2 auras! 1 yesterday and another this morning. 
> I wonder if it's because they were very new stock and are marked for death already from the shipping, or is my tank's pH too low? 5.8-6


Within the first 2 days I also had a couple of deaths, but nothing since then.. my pH is 5.5 - 5.7 (depending on lights on/off)




> Aura blue shrimps are not CRS species..!
> they tend to do better in higher ph.
> keeping them in Ph lower than 6 is like putting CRS in Ph higher than 7


I think your friend has a different type of blue shrimps and not aura blue.. Aura blue is the same family as CRS (Caridina). Also when the GC shipment came in, I happened to be there and tested the water that it came with in the bags. pH was 6.3ish and TDS was 150-160ish (cannot remember the exact figure). This shipment came straight from the Fu Shrimp Farm that first discovered, bred and distributed this shrimp world wide..

Also, bro Avex has managed to breed these shrimps under CRS conditions and so has a couple of my friends..

----------


## Navanod

Just lost another cherry cull that had been doing fine for the last few weeks. I think I found a connection. There are 2 molted shells in the aura partition and 1 in the dead cherry's. They most likely died after molting.

Low pH and low TDS (110 now) is the likely culprit. 
Time to dose more TDS up and change some water to bring the pH up to 6. Without their old shells, and before the new shell can form, they probably had problem regulating their osmotic balance and pH.

----------


## Ecalyte

My TDS is 130, and I see regular molting in my tanks.. no deaths attributed to them..

----------


## nasty12

> Within the first 2 days I also had a couple of deaths, but nothing since then.. my pH is 5.5 - 5.7 (depending on lights on/off)
> 
> 
> 
> I think your friend has a different type of blue shrimps and not aura blue.. Aura blue is the same family as CRS (Caridina). Also when the GC shipment came in, I happened to be there and tested the water that it came with in the bags. pH was 6.3ish and TDS was 150-160ish (cannot remember the exact figure). This shipment came straight from the Fu Shrimp Farm that first discovered, bred and distributed this shrimp world wide..
> 
> Also, bro Avex has managed to breed these shrimps under CRS conditions and so has a couple of my friends..


perhaps! since these shrimps are relatively new and different countries name the shrimps differently!
will ask him to join AQ to share some pictures!
*Ps. Sorry to bro Navnod to provide wrong info!

----------


## Kenng

> Within the first 2 days I also had a couple of deaths, but nothing since then.. my pH is 5.5 - 5.7 (depending on lights on/off)
> 
> 
> 
> I think your friend has a different type of blue shrimps and not aura blue.. Aura blue is the same family as CRS (Caridina). Also when the GC shipment came in, I happened to be there and tested the water that it came with in the bags. pH was 6.3ish and TDS was 150-160ish (cannot remember the exact figure). This shipment came straight from the Fu Shrimp Farm that first discovered, bred and distributed this shrimp world wide..
> 
> Also, bro Avex has managed to breed these shrimps under CRS conditions and so has a couple of my friends..


I suggest GC come out and clarify since they are the ones selling. 
I was told the keeping condition is close to Cherry with ph ~7 and slightly more.

----------


## Ecalyte

> I suggest GC come out and clarify since they are the ones selling. 
> I was told the keeping condition is close to Cherry with ph ~7 and slightly more.


You were told by?

----------


## Ecalyte

> Hehe...not just him....
> I also like his flower head...especially that piece....heehee....
> T.S should know which piece...some more send a video to me thru Whatsapp to make me envy....


This one har?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kenng

> You were told by?


See my post on your page 2.

----------


## avex30

Currently have a new batch this time round in much lower condition Crs 1 week past hmm molt after I wc still looking good although their colour is pale blue.

Current parameter is as follow
Ph is 5.8-6.0
Gh is 3-4
Kh is 0
Tds is 120 ppm 
Temp is 24

Monitoring condition

----------


## Oliverpool

I had 6 of the new batch since Thursday and lost none. My PH is 6.8 but medium CO2 injection which drops PH to around 6.2 at the end of the photo period. TDS around 120 and Zero KH and 3/4 GH. 

My 4 old Batch (around 2 months plus) is now very deep blue compared to this new batch. But then again I recalled my older batch was not as blue as they are now. So maybe they take awhile show show their real colours.

----------


## Kenng

> Currently have a new batch this time round in much lower condition Crs 1 week past hmm molt after I wc still looking good although their colour is pale blue.
> 
> Current parameter is as follow
> Ph is 5.8-6.0
> Gh is 3-4
> Kh is 0
> Tds is 120 ppm 
> Temp is 24
> 
> Monitoring condition


Bro,

Your this new batch is the offsprings or the newly bought from GC?

----------


## Loudness

does aura blue cross breed with crs or cherry?

----------


## Navanod

> perhaps! since these shrimps are relatively new and different countries name the shrimps differently!
> will ask him to join AQ to share some pictures!
> *Ps. Sorry to bro Navnod to provide wrong info!


We are all sharing info bro. No need to worry. I think there's no right and wrong info at the moment.
I just took a more updated check. pH was 6 and TDS about 110. I had just increased TDS to 125 today.
I guess I bought the aura blues the day after the shipment arrived, so probably should expect a few deaths.

----------


## RonWill

> I was told the keeping condition is close to Cherry with ph ~7 and slightly more.


 The confusion, I believe, stems from individual's definition of "condition" and not everybody, I think, keep their Cherry at pH7. When I had mine many moons ago (and they were breeding like rabbits, mind you), they were kept between pH6.2~6.5 and likewise now for some Fire Reds, which I understand has Cherry lineage.

I don't have any Aura Blues in my personal tanks but last I know, the water in AB's tanks at GC is between 6.5~6.9 and hardly any shipping related casualty. IIRC, there was a little sticker for water parameters at one of AB's tank. Perhaps you might want to have a look at it again.

----------


## silane

Another confusion may arises from intensional or mistakenly call other blue shrimp species to be AURA blue. 

Intensionally calling other species as Aura Blue is obvious, as this the only species that its blue can stay and breed true with very high percentage.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kenng

> The confusion, I believe, stems from individual's definition of "condition" and not everybody, I think, keep their Cherry at pH7. When I had mine many moons ago (and they were breeding like rabbits, mind you), they were kept between pH6.2~6.5 and likewise now for some Fire Reds, which I understand has Cherry lineage.
> 
> I don't have any Aura Blues in my personal tanks but last I know, the water in AB's tanks at GC is between 6.5~6.9 and hardly any shipping related casualty. IIRC, there was a little sticker for water parameters at one of AB's tank. Perhaps you might want to have a look at it again.


Thank you for the tip, will check out this little sticker to ensure the correct condition to keep and breed these blues.

----------


## eviltrain

hmm. so weird that no one mentioned about offspring from the 1st shipment ABs. hopefully someone will pop by and show photos of these tiny blue shrimplets

----------


## Don90

[/QUOTE]

The shrimp has berried again recently. I hope I see blue shrimplets this time.

----------


## silane

> hmm. so weird that no one mentioned about offspring from the 1st shipment ABs. hopefully someone will pop by and show photos of these tiny blue shrimplets


got what, your friend said his friend bred, hope he show pic.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Navanod

> 


The shrimp has berried again recently. I hope I see blue shrimplets this time.[/QUOTE]


Good job bro! I was wondering if the saddle was that greenish part. Now confirmed!

----------


## avex30

> Bro,
> 
> Your this new batch is the offsprings or the newly bought from GC?


Gc 1st batch I've 4 berried female after 2 weeks in 6.5-6.8 parameter gh is 5 more like a tiger parameter their eggs are light greenish. My tank was hit by chill wave cause my probe float up and the chill water went down to like 17'c when I came home at night. Only 1 female during that time release her shrimplet look like wild cherry form. I don't have a magnifying to see the colour but look like wild cherry form thru naked eyes. Before they can grow my chiller probe float happen. And none survive even the berried mama did not last long after the issue is correct. Not to mention my testing of creating Tibee all shrimplet wipe. Now is new batch I got from gc trying them again Crs parameter. 
I try to dig for the blur berried photo later and try to upload. Sorry I have lost the pictures and could not upload now trying this new parameter to see they breed or not.

----------


## Navanod

Sorry to hear about your loss. Im normally quite careless with my probe too...
What's a Tibee bro?

----------


## avex30

> Sorry to hear about your loss. Im normally quite careless with my probe too...
> What's a Tibee bro?


Tibee = xbreed Caridina aka tigers x Crs or tiger x bds etc

----------


## Navanod

That's funky. Haha.

I just got another few from GC and made a few observations.
The sticker on the tank says 200TDS but I measured the bag water (taken from the tank) and it's about 150TDS.

The newly introduced AB were much darker and intense in color. It seems my remaining AB actually lost color (didn't occurred to me until I saw the 2 batches side by side).
I noticed 2 of my lost faded AB were not eating, there's no poo inside and they are not interested in food. I saw some of the shrimps fighting over food in the GC tank and others were uninterested as well. I wonder if they will starve to death?

I've thrown in a small piece of all the type of food I have. Hope they come eat after lights off.

----------


## Navanod

This is what I meant by color fade.
New batch


Old batch

----------


## huizhong

My AB also same as your older batch colour. I can't tell their sex. Bought 3. Hope I have a pair inside. Haha

----------


## Navanod

> My AB also same as your older batch colour. I can't tell their sex. Bought 3. Hope I have a pair inside. Haha


Tonight will check again, hope the newer batch doesn't fade...
3 pcs abit risky bro, unless you know how to choose.

----------


## huizhong

> Tonight will check again, hope the newer batch doesn't fade...
> 3 pcs abit risky bro, unless you know how to choose.


Trying not to be impulsive like I first started... Most shrimps died under my hands. Haha. Now I slow down my pace. Haha

----------


## Navanod

Haha, thats a good policy bro.

Erm, now I look at the berried AB picture from Don90 (I'm also Don!, muwahaha!), his AB also quite faded.

Bro Ecalyte, any updates on your side?

----------


## Ecalyte

No berried, but no more deaths either.. Still early days yet.

I dont think I can notice such a colour run as I have near black soil.. But I'll take pictures when I get home!

----------


## Oliverpool

> Tonight will check again, hope the newer batch doesn't fade...
> 3 pcs abit risky bro, unless you know how to choose.


My old batch is much darker blue then the new batch. In fact it has gotten much darker blue since I got it. Thats the same for all my 4 old batch. They almost look black under dim light or when my lights are not on. 

This is one of the new ones. All the new ones are around the same darkness as this.

Aura New.jpg

This is one of the old batch. All 4 looks this dark in my tank.

Aura Old.jpg

A picture with CRS and my Oto to compare the colour. This Aura is my old batch.

CRS and Aura.jpg

----------


## Ecalyte

What are your tank parameters? I think mine is a bit too acidic for them.. Only 5-6 are still very deep blue.. The rest are of a slightly lighter shade now.

----------


## Oliverpool

> What are your tank parameters? I think mine is a bit too acidic for them.. Only 5-6 are still very deep blue.. The rest are of a slightly lighter shade now.


My tank has been a constant 6.8 for many months now due to Ada Amazonia. KH is zero and GH is between 3/4. Temp was a constant 28 degrees but have since lowered it to 27 after addin in CRS for about 2 weeks now.

----------


## sateman

:Well done: 


> Haha! When you're ready I'll bring you to a place with very.. very good fire reds. In one of the east side farms! We didn't go there last time due to the time constraints. I wish I could put these guys in my cube.. But due to the high GH (Seiryu rocks) I can't.. Also super high nitrate there! Haha!
> 
> These guys will look even more amazing on a lighter coloured soil.


Hi Bro Ecalyte,
If you dont mind, can PM me the address of the farm in the East where I can get these Fire reds. Been looking for them Thought I want to start off my shrimp tank with good FRs.

----------


## Oliverpool

Just managed to get a poor picture after my lights went off of the bigger old Aura vs the smaller new Aura next to each other. Is my Aura pregnant? Also still seem to be getting conflicting views on if Aura Blue may cross with CRS. 


Aura Old New.jpg

----------


## huizhong

> Just managed to get a poor picture after my lights went off of the bigger old Aura vs the smaller new Aura next to each other. Is my Aura pregnant? Also still seem to be getting conflicting views on if Aura Blue may cross with CRS. 
> 
> 
> Aura Old New.jpg


 
very nice. what soil or sand is that? looks nice

----------


## huizhong

> My tank has been a constant 6.8 for many months now due to Ada Amazonia. KH is zero and GH is between 3/4. Temp was a constant 28 degrees but have since lowered it to 27 after addin in CRS for about 2 weeks now.


thought Ada amazonia is black colour?

----------


## Oliverpool

> thought Ada amazonia is black colour?


It is! The front 15% of my tank is using this Sudo sand. It's just for contrast and a Place without plants so the shrimps can come out for display

----------


## Kenng

These Aura Blues are definitely very hardy. I only lost one of it from a batch of five I bought from the 1st batch brought in. Whereas I lost half of the "blue pearls" I bought from Colourful in the same tank.

----------


## Ecalyte

Unfortunately, I'm going to let go of these guys..

It's quite apparent that my low pH (5.5) is not suitable for them as most have already dropped colour. I'll post the sales thread soon.. letting my close friends get first option at them before letting them go..

----------


## huizhong

As long as they can survive then y not keep them?

----------


## Ecalyte

That's because they're not of a look that I want. They are still quite blue, but not the deep deep blue that I was looking for. 

Also.. Them surviving is not a good indication of their well-being. The fact that their colour dropped is a big indication that they're not thriving.. I rather sell them to someone who can keep them in conditions more suited to them. Right now, they're becoming more and more of an eye-sore to me..

----------


## huizhong

I'm also keeping them with my crs but ph is 6. Only has 3 pcs so far no casualties.

----------


## Kenng

Anyone has the chance to see the keeping condition from the sticker on the tank?
I had not visited them for a while.

----------


## Navanod

> That's because they're not of a look that I want. They are still quite blue, but not the deep deep blue that I was looking for. 
> 
> Also.. Them surviving is not a good indication of their well-being. The fact that their colour dropped is a big indication that they're not thriving.. I rather sell them to someone who can keep them in conditions more suited to them. Right now, they're becoming more and more of an eye-sore to me..


After plugging in an additional canister to improve filtration and water flow, my Aura blue's color came back. I'm now very sure it's ammonia stress caused by trace amount of ammonia based on their poor appetite and lack of activities.
They seemed to be eating and running around now.

Pm me if you still wanna let go bro.

----------


## Don90

> Anyone has the chance to see the keeping condition from the sticker on the tank?
> I had not visited them for a while.


I believe its
PH 6.8

TDS 200

----------


## marimo

Fir, how did your water drop to 5.5 ? are the FR still alive ?

are the aura blue really wierd looking now? catch up soon, been very busy last month




> After plugging in an additional canister to improve filtration and water flow, my Aura blue's color came back. I'm now very sure it's ammonia stress caused by trace amount of ammonia based on their poor appetite and lack of activities.
> They seemed to be eating and running around now.


my FR which turn blue ..then berried then turn back to orange. 
appetite is good and the rest of 3 mths juvenile are active and really swimming to and fro quite often.

so till now I do not understand why .. thou ammonia is zero as you have mentioned.

----------


## Ecalyte

Always top up with distilled... Eventually the ph dropped to 5.4 

So now I am trying to bring it up by doing regular water changes with aged tap water.. Now pH is at 6.0

The Fire reds are still alive.. And they're still very nicely coloured..

----------


## Ecalyte

So my pH have now stabilized to around 5.9-6.1 ... and this morning I woke up to a pleasant surprise




Let's see what the offsprings are... if CRS and Aura Blue can cross breed.. will I get Crystal Blue Shrimp Flowerhead? Hahaha!

----------


## huizhong

so i believe you are not releasing them anymore. haha

----------


## Ecalyte

> so i believe you are not releasing them anymore. haha


I still am actually.. I have 12 to release now. I'm just waiting on my friend to see if he wants to take another 5 before releasing the 12...

----------


## darrentyl

Wanting to add to your collection?




> so i believe you are not releasing them anymore. haha

----------


## darrentyl

Nice. Hope to see it soon. Im will be very interested to have some of them in my tank.




> I still am actually.. I have 12 to release now. I'm just waiting on my friend to see if he wants to take another 5 before releasing the 12...

----------


## Oliverpool

> So my pH have now stabilized to around 5.9-6.1 ... and this morning I woke up to a pleasant surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what the offsprings are... if CRS and Aura Blue can cross breed.. will I get Crystal Blue Shrimp Flowerhead? Hahaha!


Congrats! I also hope that some activities happened in my tank last night so that makes two of us....

----------


## Navanod

> So my pH have now stabilized to around 5.9-6.1 ... and this morning I woke up to a pleasant surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what the offsprings are... if CRS and Aura Blue can cross breed.. will I get Crystal Blue Shrimp Flowerhead? Hahaha!


Congrats bro! Hahaha!
Why mine still no action!?!??!

----------


## Noobz

> Congrats! I also hope that some activities happened in my tank last night so that makes two of us....


Haha. Make it three. Mine got action last week and now got 2 berried Aura Blue.

----------


## huizhong

Wa.... My 3 pcs of AB still no action..... Sob :Sad:

----------


## Noobz

> Wa.... My 3 pcs of AB still no action..... Sob


Bro personally I think must get 10 to increase chance of having some male and female. I bought 10 but 2 bye bye.

----------


## Navanod

I got 10 also, but also no actions!
Bro noobz, how are the colors on your ABs?

----------


## Noobz

Few retain their color while other fade almost like my blue pearl. Only their head still got some darker blue to differentiate. Hope the shrimplets color will not be affected.

----------


## huizhong

I assume everyone got the same batch in dec right? So fast you guys are getting berried AB Liao. Care to share water parameters? Mine are like not eating alot.

----------


## Ecalyte

> Few retain their color while other fade almost like my blue pearl. Only their head still got some darker blue to differentiate. Hope the shrimplets color will not be affected.


Same.. most of mine lost colour while only a few retain, and even those are fading slightly.. 

However, it's interesting to note that the stock at GC has definitely gotten much bluer than when they first came in. That's because I took all the deep blue that was there right when they were introduced into the tank, and with so little left.. I'm sure others would have picked the bluest ones too. The ones left that I saw were of the same deep blue that I would have definitely snapped up.

So the kind uncle allowed me to test the water.. and both tanks were at 7.0pH with 110-120 TDS. This was just yesterday. Suffice to say it's safe to assume their GH is around the 3-4 range given the TDS.

Anyways, my tank parameters now are 
pH: 5.9-6.1
TDS: 128
Gh: 3
Temp: 24-25

----------


## Kenng

Thank you for sharing your test result on their water. 
My TDS about 170-180, ph about 6.5-6.8. Mine lost a little of the blue, more visible on the tail part. Glad it is still blue when it is beside my blue pearls.

This is how they looked when I got them, my batch is the one before the present ones.
blues.JPG blues2.JPG

Will find time to take pictures of how they looked now.

----------


## Noobz

Wah so AB still looks great.

----------


## Ecalyte

A close up on the mama..

----------


## Navanod

So many eggs!
Bro, please keep an eye on the shrimplets and see if they're born shrimplets or as larvaes

----------


## Ecalyte

> So many eggs!
> Bro, please keep an eye on the shrimplets and see if they're born shrimplets or as larvaes


Will it be safe to assume that the gestation period should be around the same timing? 23-25 days based on my 24-25deg temperature.. 
If so, then I will scoop her up on the 21st day and keep her in a breeding box. This way I can study the shrimplets much easier and take good pictures/videos of them (however good an iPhone can take)

Or, if you have better camera equipment you're more than welcome to come over once they're released to take pictures! haha! But keep our fingers crossed... 25 days is a long.. long time. I need to ensure that she remains alive first..

----------


## Oliverpool

> A close up on the mama..


Great video! Yupe, many many eggs. All the best!

----------


## Oliverpool

> Same.. most of mine lost colour while only a few retain, and even those are fading slightly.. 
> 
> However, it's interesting to note that the stock at GC has definitely gotten much bluer than when they first came in. That's because I took all the deep blue that was there right when they were introduced into the tank, and with so little left.. I'm sure others would have picked the bluest ones too. The ones left that I saw were of the same deep blue that I would have definitely snapped up.
> 
> So the kind uncle allowed me to test the water.. and both tanks were at 7.0pH with 110-120 TDS. This was just yesterday. Suffice to say it's safe to assume their GH is around the 3-4 range given the TDS.
> 
> Anyways, my tank parameters now are 
> pH: 5.9-6.1
> TDS: 128
> ...


So GC water perimeters are closer to mine then yours except for Temp. But I believe GC and your water temperature should be lower then what I have mine at. I still do now see why they lost colour exceept maybe they do not like lower PH? I would have thought PH 6 was not too low. 

Here is my perimeters again for comparison. I believe mine is now bluer then when I got it from GC. The latest batch that is after you guys took all the nice ones!. My CRS are definitely not doing as well at 27 degrees. Half of them have lost some of the whiteness or deep red while the other half are still maintaining their colours. Lost 1 CRS of the 10 or so I got about 4 weeks ago. The Auras are doing very well and seems to have grown in size by comparison. Got 6 all doing well. Only lost 1 of the 5 from my older batch due to my carelessness. Siphon it up and threw it into my basin without realising till much later!

pH: 6.8
TDS: 110
Gh: 4
Temp: 27

----------


## huizhong

Y is your tank at 27deg bro oliverpool? Using fan?

----------


## Jim-me

I realised that my female ab shrimps tend to drop colour. The male ones still as blue.

I have 2 berried ab shrimp but one drop half of her eggs.  :Sad: 

Keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## silane

Darker color soil and higher ph (not sub 5) get better color.

I missed this best Aura Blue I ever has:

----------


## silane

> So many eggs!
> Bro, please keep an eye on the shrimplets and see if they're born shrimplets or as larvaes


I bred mine as shrimplets.

The egg size tells too

----------


## Navanod

> Darker color soil and higher ph (not sub 5) get better color.
> 
> I missed this best Aura Blue I ever has:


Very nice Silane. Looks like my problem is pH...pH6 now




> I bred mine as shrimplets.
> 
> The egg size tells too


Ahhhh, thats good news. I was worried the shrimplets may ne the tiny sort that'll migrate into the canister. Thanks!

----------


## huizhong

> Same.. most of mine lost colour while only a few retain, and even those are fading slightly.. 
> 
> However, it's interesting to note that the stock at GC has definitely gotten much bluer than when they first came in. That's because I took all the deep blue that was there right when they were introduced into the tank, and with so little left.. I'm sure others would have picked the bluest ones too. The ones left that I saw were of the same deep blue that I would have definitely snapped up.
> 
> So the kind uncle allowed me to test the water.. and both tanks were at 7.0pH with 110-120 TDS. This was just yesterday. Suffice to say it's safe to assume their GH is around the 3-4 range given the TDS.
> 
> Anyways, my tank parameters now are 
> pH: 5.9-6.1
> TDS: 128
> ...


Did u notice that the 2 tanks of aura blue side by side are different in color intensity? The one on the left, the AB are much bluer while those in the right tanks are very pale blue, like blue pearls. 
When I bought my 3pcs that time, I scoope 2 from left and 1 from right tank. Still no actions. Haha

----------


## Kenng

> Thank you for sharing your test result on their water. 
> My TDS about 170-180, ph about 6.5-6.8. Mine lost a little of the blue, more visible on the tail part. Glad it is still blue when it is beside my blue pearls.
> 
> This is how they looked when I got them, my batch is the one before the present ones.
> Attachment 28037 Attachment 28038
> 
> Will find time to take pictures of how they looked now.


This is how they looked now against the blue pearls.

03.JPG

----------


## Kenng

Anyone has any progress of offsprings to share?

----------


## Navanod

1 of mine just got berried. But I'm not sure if the father is an Aura blue or a Blue bolt as I had them in the same tank

----------


## RonWill

Hmm.... Aura Bolts???  :Grin:

----------


## avex30

new colour mutation?? bgs - >blue golden shrimp?? than further prefect to blue crystals??? hahah

----------


## Noobz

My AB offspring looks like by pearl blue off spring so hard to differentiate which is which.

----------


## huizhong

Mine just got berried too. But they are mix with my crs! Gosh! Too late to separate! Haha

----------


## Ecalyte

Mama released eggs. I believe I can almost confirm CRS crossing with AB. The shrimplets are not blue, more like brownish with white lines. I will post a video when they are bigger.. in a couple of weeks.

Anyone else can report their spawns? I'm sure a few bros would have their mamas releasing already by now right?

----------


## gadget818

Mine comes out rili

----------


## oiishi

I still waiting for my mama AB to give birth.

----------


## reiner09

> Mama released eggs. I believe I can almost confirm CRS crossing with AB. The shrimplets are not blue, more like brownish with white lines. I will post a video when they are bigger.. in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Anyone else can report their spawns? I'm sure a few bros would have their mamas releasing already by now right?


yeah yeah, do post up some pictures or video even better. I am very curious how those offsprings looks like.. it is going to be interesting..hehe

----------


## avex30

Wah you create mutation stain haha hope they got strong survivality.

----------


## Navanod

My berried female disappeared while I was away for the week. Might be hiding or dead...need to search

----------


## Ecalyte

My female died while releasing eggs.. but the amount of cross in there would suggest that one or two of my female CRS has been impregnated by a male AB..

There are different colour shades.. some brown, some whitish, some slightly blue.. but I think this may just be due to the developing colours as they're still very small. I'll try to take a teaser video soon.. the markings on the back are much clearer now. If anyone can lend me the iPhone macro lens it'll be much appreciated. You guys can also see the cross up close and personal. I have about 20 of them..

----------


## Ecalyte

Just uploaded.. remember, watch in HD.

Look out for the brownish shrimplet with white lines on the back of the body. I'm almost 90% sure that these are the CRS x AB cross as the amount of shrimplets there could not all have been from the one female AB. One or two of my CRS flowerheads must have contributed to it too..

----------


## Borinz

> Darker color soil and higher ph (not sub 5) get better color.
> 
> I missed this best Aura Blue I ever has:


very nice blue shrimp!!

----------


## huizhong

too difficult to see. but i see that your panda mama very fat. hehe

----------


## jf1216

any updates or Pic on the Cross?

----------


## Ecalyte

As requested.. video of the cross between CRS and Aura Blue

Ugly  :Exasperated: 

As always... watch in HD

----------


## stormhawk

They look real drab. I thought you'd end up with a blue body and white stripes.

----------


## Navanod

What strange looking milky white

----------


## Jovel

Well, depends on what you determine as ugly, some shrimps may look weird and colourless when young, but still grow up to something special. Give them a chance ya?

----------


## huizhong

yea lets see how they turn out when bigger. look almost colourless with a little blue hue yea?

----------


## eviltrain

i will be glad to house them in my shrimp condo if you don't wants them. hehehe

----------


## Noobz

> i will be glad to house them in my shrimp condo if you don't wants them. hehehe


Wah shrimp condo. Mine only Shrimp HDB.  :Grin:

----------


## Ecalyte

> i will be glad to house them in my shrimp condo if you don't wants them. hehehe


haha.. already reserved for a couple of bros here.. still WAITING FOR THEM TO PICK [email protected]#!!

----------


## Ecalyte

> yea lets see how they turn out when bigger. look almost colourless with a little blue hue yea?


Very few have blue hue.. some are brownish. The video doesn't really capture much. When I get the iphone macro lens i'll take a better video of them.. They also have white stripes at the top of their shell.

They may seem interesting to some.. but I find them incredibly ugly. Like how some people really like the normal tiger shrimps, I find them to be very unpleasant looking..

So I guess it's a matter of preference la...

----------


## newlife

Bro....got left over bo?
I find them look interesting....

----------


## Navanod

Don't be too hasty to write them off bro.
Colors may improve as they grow

----------


## Ecalyte

Video taken using the iPhone macro lens

You can see their features much more clearly now. boring -_-. watch in HD btw

----------


## huizhong

Try crossing here and there again la. maybe there will be more surprise. Haha

----------


## newlife

> Don't be too hasty to write them off bro.
> Colors may improve as they grow


Agree....bro....give them a chance...or try crossing with King Kong,Panda,Wine Red or BB.....
It might give you something special....after a few generations....

----------


## dake

I have breed this aura blue, when they grow and adapt in my water, the blue colour become darker and very nice, i think your water is not good or the aura blue you have is cross breed....

----------


## Ecalyte

> I have breed this aura blue, when they grow and adapt in my water, the blue colour become darker and very nice, i think your water is not good or the aura blue you have is cross breed....


I did say earlier that this is a cross between CRS and Aura Blue. Even the video title said so.. haha!

----------


## avex30

> I have breed this aura blue, when they grow and adapt in my water, the blue colour become darker and very nice, i think your water is not good or the aura blue you have is cross breed....


Hahaha bro he cross than already

----------


## dake

Don't have much time to take a new photo of my AB cause my mid exam semester....
Have a battalion of them now, and doing some cross breed to have new varian that have nice patern/colour....heheheh

----------


## Navanod

You keep them with CRS? Wouldn't they cross?

My F1 is starting to grow big but most are quite pale...I suspect the pale colored substrate is the cause. Will be moving them to a darker substrate soon.

----------


## magpie

The cross breed shrimps look like transparent golden shrimp. Only difference is the yellowish brown head portion.

----------


## dake

tha


> You keep them with CRS? Wouldn't they cross?
> 
> My F1 is starting to grow big but most are quite pale...I suspect the pale colored substrate is the cause. Will be moving them to a darker substrate soon.


I have special tank that only AB too.......
Yap, i want they to cross breed, with PRL, PBL , TB, BTOE and royal blue tiger, want to create some new variant...hehehehe
To cross them with BTOE and Royal blue is hard, cause i keep BTOE n royal blue in GH 9 , pH 7,0

----------


## huizhong

Wow hope to see your crossing results too!

----------


## chansl

Aura blue just arrived at gc. Quite a few packs.

----------


## Kenng

> Aura blue just arrived at gc. Quite a few packs.


In fact there is a lot of bags of the blues. Time to take home some for those interested.

----------


## Ecalyte

Hmm... now that I have cleared the Hastatus from my tank, maybe I can grab some of these again.. haha! The pH of the tank in my cube is 7.2 .. maybe more suited for them

----------


## Navanod

I managed to breed them at pH6 bro. After the initial deaths that I attributed to ammonia spike, they are now breeding and I just got a 2nd batch of shrimplets while 8 shrimplets from the first batch are now 1cm.
Color is not great though, and I suspect its the light colored mosura soil they're on that's doing that. Will be layering borneowild soil on top soon.

Share your experience and breeding success here once you have them bro.  :Wink:

----------


## huizhong

I kept my 3 pcs of aura blue with mosura soil too. But mine is quite blue. Tank is 6.6-6.8ph

----------


## Navanod

hmmm, thanks for the info Huizhong. So its really the pH?

----------


## avex30

> hmmm, thanks for the info Huizhong. So its really the pH?


Yes I think their colour look better at ph 6.5. That time I left a few move them out to another tank having 6.8-7. Colour look darker

----------


## avex30

Why you want to recreate mutant army again is it?? hahaha GC bought in like 300 or more for sales.

----------


## Ecalyte

Hahahaha no la! This time I really wanna do it right.. I really do love their blue.. The 1ft cube now has cherries breeding like mad, so just wanna add some aura blues.. so it's blue and red! hahaha! And since I know they will confirm not cross breed, I'm ok! kekekeke! But looks like I have to sell the 30 cardinal tetras I just got in there hahaha!

----------


## avex30

> Hahahaha no la! This time I really wanna do it right.. I really do love their blue.. The 1ft cube now has cherries breeding like mad, so just wanna add some aura blues.. so it's blue and red! hahaha! And since I know they will confirm not cross breed, I'm ok! kekekeke! But looks like I have to sell the 30 cardinal tetras I just got in there hahaha!


Butt itcy want to do blue and red than i go get cardinal tetras now must let go hahaha alot of people viewing and asking last night but they were in acclimatization today should be a good day to go net.... To bad no spare tanks hahaha

----------


## darrentyl

Lai, today I'm on leave. Let's go and net.




> Butt itcy want to do blue and red than i go get cardinal tetras now must let go hahaha alot of people viewing and asking last night but they were in acclimatization today should be a good day to go net.... To bad no spare tanks hahaha

----------


## avex30

> Lai, today I'm on leave. Let's go and net.


YOu sure?? i won't net la but i can go la kopu with uncle Ron again hahaha yesterday was there liao

----------


## darrentyl

Haha.. Why dont buy? I don't have place for them at the moment. 




> YOu sure?? i won't net la but i can go la kopu with uncle Ron again hahaha yesterday was there liao

----------


## huizhong

Come join in the fun bro darren. Haha.
My AB first batch of babies got 2 survive only. Now carrying 2nd batch eggs. Got 2 females and 1 male from my purchase of 3. Haha. Today just bought a few more. Many to choose from

----------


## darrentyl

I can only join in the fun after I get my 3ft tank running.




> Come join in the fun bro darren. Haha.
> My AB first batch of babies got 2 survive only. Now carrying 2nd batch eggs. Got 2 females and 1 male from my purchase of 3. Haha. Today just bought a few more. Many to choose from

----------


## gadget818

Got mine.. Whose next  :Wink:

----------


## gadget818

> Hahahaha no la! This time I really wanna do it right.. I really do love their blue.. The 1ft cube now has cherries breeding like mad, so just wanna add some aura blues.. so it's blue and red! hahaha! And since I know they will confirm not cross breed, I'm ok! kekekeke! But looks like I have to sell the 30 cardinal tetras I just got in there hahaha!


Will AB cross breed with fire red?

----------


## eviltrain

Aura blue and fire red will not cross. 

Send from my GT-P1000 (Overcome 7 Series v4.0.0)

----------


## Kenng

> Aura blue and fire red will not cross. 
> 
> Send from my GT-P1000 (Overcome 7 Series v4.0.0)


Wander if Aura blue can be kept at room temp.
I have a tank of FR at home without chiller.

----------


## avex30

> Wander if Aura blue can be kept at room temp.
> I have a tank of FR at home without chiller.


COlour might fade nobody try maybe you can give it a try. I do know with chill water their colour are nicer and without it they colour might fade and the blue might be light or pale. But whether they are hardy enough to survive thru that for sure i do not know.

----------


## dake

i breed aura blue in pH 5,8 they breed so fast and the coloured is very good, darker blue....... 
temp 23C, 130microsiemens, tds 90

----------


## avex30

> i breed aura blue in pH 5,8 they breed so fast and the coloured is very good, darker blue....... 
> temp 23C, 130microsiemens, tds 90


Dake i really ain't too sure why over at your side the impossible always become possible HAhahahaha. Frankly if i recall correctly this is GC 3rd batch. I've personally try 1st batch and 2nd batch.

1st batch 
breed well in 
Ph 6.3
Temp was 24
the rest was crs and bds parameter as they are in the same tank. But my tank crash so all wipe

2nd batch 
I decided to try again.... 
in ph 5.8
Temp 23
parameter gh is 4-5 
tds 140-150
2nd batch not only didn't breed but colour faded badly. How i know cause after 1 month 1 after another start to drop death i decided to shift them out to a another tank having higher Ph and higher temp no other shrimps inside except yamato their colour came back within a week. But i guess i have shift them over too late.

----------


## dake

> Dake i really ain't too sure why over at your side the impossible always become possible HAhahahaha. Frankly if i recall correctly this is GC 3rd batch. I've personally try 1st batch and 2nd batch.
> 
> 1st batch 
> breed well in 
> Ph 6.3
> Temp was 24
> the rest was crs and bds parameter as they are in the same tank. But my tank crash so all wipe
> 
> 2nd batch 
> ...


For the first time i get AB i keep them in ph 6,8-7,0 because i think its the same family of neocaridina, tds 150 GH around 3 butall of them died one by one....
Then i imported AB for the second time and keep them in the same parameter of my high grade red bee (PRL) , then none of them die......... then breed so fast

i think when you bought 2nd batch, the AB you bought is too old because i see that AB from GC is around 1,7-2cm, the age is too old i think......just my opinion

----------


## dake

want to share my crossing result of .....
dake-2-1.jpg

dake-1.jpg

----------


## ragn4rok

Hey dake, very nice hybrids. I hope you can stabilize the line. :-)

----------


## eviltrain

woot. what kind of hybrid is that?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## newlife

Woot...indeed eye catching....
But looks kinda weird...hee hee...
It seems very heavy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dake

> Woot...indeed eye catching....
> But looks kinda weird...hee hee...
> It seems very heavy...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thx, yes its look weird but its unique in colour........ have a belt in head like neocaridina family, but its caridina, now she is beeried by black shadow, looking for the result.....




> woot. what kind of hybrid is that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


i ask imke, she said they called them blue head........




> Hey dake, very nice hybrids. I hope you can stabilize the line. :-)


thx, germany breeder have this new colour mutation too.....

----------


## newlife

Cross here &amp; Cross there...
Cool to see what it will come out instead...
Erm...bro...will it cause the genes to weaken by doing too much crossing?

And imke named it Blue Head...in Hokkien like no so nice to hear..wahahaha....

Can't imagine people call you and ask "Hey Bro...Got "L?n Tau" bo?''

Kinda funny ya?

By the way bro...you manage to get 1 piece out of the bred?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## silane

> want to share my crossing result of .....
> dake-2-1.jpg
> 
> dake-1.jpg


wow, this piece is beautiful and very unique. I love the golden back.

----------


## cheetf

> Cross here &amp; Cross there...
> Cool to see what it will come out instead...
> Erm...bro...will it cause the genes to weaken by doing too much crossing?


Wow! I am really surprised to hear such a question from a big time breeder like you.

----------


## newlife

> Wow! I am really surprised to hear such a question from a big time breeder like you.


Don't be surprise...
I ain't any breeder...learning too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dake

> Cross here &amp; Cross there...
> Cool to see what it will come out instead...
> Erm...bro...will it cause the genes to weaken by doing too much crossing?
> 
> And imke named it Blue Head...in Hokkien like no so nice to hear..wahahaha....
> 
> Can't imagine people call you and ask "Hey Bro...Got "L?n Tau" bo?''
> 
> Kinda funny ya?
> ...


heheh i have 3 that have that unique colour.....
I don't undersatand "hokien" , even i am hokian .....LOL I prefer sundanese the best...........wkwkwkwkwk




> wow, this piece is beautiful and very unique. I love the golden back.


thx silane, i love the golden back to, its like AVATAR hahahahah

----------


## yiongcs

anywhere for me to get these shrimps??  :Knockout:   :Knockout:

----------

